# Hardwarefehlerbehebung



## S_Wow (26. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich bin neu hier. Möchte direkt zu meinem Problem kommen. Kann mir jemand helfen-es um folgendes. Besitze einen Notebook von Toshiba, er hat ein Alter von ca 5 Jahren. Bei dem ist mir die Festplatte kaputt gegangen, dies wurde mir bereits von einem Fachgeschäft bestätigt. Bitte sehr mir paar tips oder links zu geben wobei ich mich ersehen kann was ich allein tun kann um die Daten sicher zu retten. Bedanke mich im voraus Gruß


----------



## Dorschty (26. März 2008)

Hi,

in wie weit ist die Platte denn kaputt? Kannst du nur auf manche Sektoren nicht mehr zugreifen? Oder kannst du noch zugreifen und der Rechner stürzt ab und zu ab? 
Wenn du noch zugreifen kannst, würde ich dir vorschlagen eine neue Platte zu kaufen, ab in das Notebook, dann gibt es Adapter für Festplatten, mit denen du die kaputte Platte über USB an dein Notebook anschließen kannst und die Daten rüber ziehen kannst.

Wäre nur erstmal hilfreich zu wissen, wie genau die Platte beschädigt ist!

Gruß
Dorschty

Ps: Willkommen auf totorials.de


----------



## aero_eagle (9. April 2008)

Hi

Henk die Platte mal an einem anderen PC an... bekommst du noch ein Laufwerksbuchstabe? Wenn ja führ mal nen CHKDSK durch mit optionen /F /R
start - ausführen - cmd - enter - chkdsk /f /r - enter - j ... geht eine weile

Ansonsten brauchst du wahrscheindlich wiederherstellungstools wie OnTrack EasyRecovery, RecoverMyFiles oder Active Undelete .... sind natürlich nicht gratis ... :suspekt:

greez


----------



## chmee (10. April 2008)

Wenn die Daten unbedingt-100%ig-auf jeden Fall-lebenswichtig sind, würde ich die genannten Ideen verwerfen, und die Festplatte einem Spezialisten wie Convar überlassen.

Wenn auf der Festplatte ein mechanischer Schaden aufgetreten ist - eingeschlagener oder abgebrochener Lese/Schreibkopf, Kratzer auf der Platter - dann ist jedes Anmachen der Festplatte ein weiterer Schaden und die Chance sinkt gegen 0, die Daten noch retten.
ABER : Kosten liegen etwa bei 400 Euro. Abwägen, ob die Daten so wichtig sind.

mfg chmee


----------

